# Gloucester Instructor



## 1life (23 July 2016)

Already posted in Tack Room before I saw the region boards - please excuse if you have already read and/or replied 

Hi

I am hoping to glean some information from H&H readers/riders in the Gloucester area.
I am currently based in Hertfordshire but as my children are now almost 'fully fledged' I would like to move 'back to my roots' to help my Mum more as she gets older.
I am looking specifically at a village called Upton St Leonards.
Do any of you know the yards around this area? 
I am a freelance instructor and would like to continue some work. I am a BHS Intermediate Instructor, with lots of experience managing yards and teaching all disciplines. I do some work for pony club but at the moment mainly teach adult clients concentrating on dressage and showing. I have competed at National Dressage and County shows myself.
What sort of prices do you pay/are you willing to pay around Gloucester? Are there plenty of yards that allow/want freelance instructors?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------

